# Park, sleep and Fly JFK airport



## Lucky Larry (Nov 3, 2012)

Are there hotels that offer park, sleep and fly packages at JFK?  We're going to Europe for 12 days and want to be able to have a room when we come back to sleep in rather than hitting the road right away.


----------



## Lucky Larry (Nov 4, 2012)

Found the solution from our daughter who suggested that we rent a car to drive up and then rent a car to drive back.  This cost about $50 more than using our car but not our mileage and we don't have to worry about the car in long term parking (we've dug cars out from snow storms and also trudged through rain storms).

Also the cruise line has a contract with a local hotel to allow us to sleep over if we need to.


----------



## GrayFal (Nov 4, 2012)

Lucky Larry said:


> Found the solution from our daughter who suggested that we rent a car to drive up and then rent a car to drive back.  This cost about $50 more than using our car but not our mileage and we don't have to worry about the car in long term parking (we've dug cars out from snow storms and also trudged through rain storms).
> 
> Also the cruise line has a contract with a local hotel to allow us to sleep over if we need to.


That sounds like a good solution.


----------



## Conan (Nov 7, 2012)

Lucky Larry said:


> Are there hotels that offer park, sleep and fly packages at JFK?  We're going to Europe for 12 days and want to be able to have a room when we come back to sleep in rather than hitting the road right away.



We improvised our own park, sleep fly.
The JFK Best Western
http://www.tripadvisor.com/Hotel_Review-g47962-d268513-Reviews-BEST_WESTERN_Kennedy_Airport-Jamaica_New_York.html

is next door to a small private lot (advance reservation required) at 
http://www.airparkparking.com


The Best Western isn't a wonderful operation but it was good enough for one night.


----------

